# Selle Success Great Carbon Fiber Saddle!



## crappycivic (Sep 4, 2010)

Picked up one of these for 30 dollars on ebay and its a fantastic saddle

carbon fiber, vanadium rails, and a kevlar top,  170 grams


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Damn, the angle of that seat is killing me just looking at it.


----------



## crappycivic (Sep 4, 2010)

its whats comfortable to me though, to each his own


----------



## J.Mc. (Aug 24, 2007)

Does the shell have any flex in it? How wide is it?


----------



## crappycivic (Sep 4, 2010)

not sure on the width, i can measure it later, but it has plenty of flex in it


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

J.Mc. said:


> Does the shell have any flex in it? How wide is it?


I had one before, nice and flexy but a bit wide for my small tushy (135mm wide)
I switched to WTB Rocket V (127mm wide) which fits me better. I'm 5'5" and 150 lbs.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's a link to a place that says it's 140mm wide: http://www.bikingthings.com/secasabisake.html

I still like something around 150-160mm. Needless to say, none of my saddles are WW-Worthy.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Never understood how any man could have the seat even at 1/2 that angle, for me it's a nose pointing down or agony deal, I suppose it is the WW forum so you've likely had your balls removed to save weight to  

Nice GT with no WW on at all from the look of it, here comes the slippery slide into being a full on WW.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

From the looks of the seat position , the money might have been better spent on a seat post with zero offset .


----------



## crappycivic (Sep 4, 2010)

geez, everybody harping on my seat position lol, its comfortable for me, i tried it pointing down and felt like i kept sliding down it. you are correct, no ww on it yet other than the seat
and the tires were a lot lighter and the pedals, but im catching the bug


----------



## tlisle (Mar 7, 2011)

*Buyer Beware*

Buyer Beware on Selle Success Seat

I purchased a "Selle Success V2 Mountain/Road Bike Saddle" from an ebay seller - YMID Design&Bike Shop (cfscompany) in November of 2010. I wanted a blue seat to match my color theme and this one looked good and was reasonably light. Shipping took a couple of weeks from Taiwan and I didn't get it installed until early January 2011. Lots of rain and cold kept me from riding much then, but on a ride in February I did a "full stop, can't get unclipped" fall over. When I picked up the bike, the seat base stayed on the ground with the seat rails still firmly attached to the post. I tried for several minutes to re-attach the rails to the base, but there was just no way with the tools I carry to accomplish the task. Not much of a stand-up rider, so walked back to the house. Back in my shop, with the seat nose clamped in a vice, I was able to torque the rails back into the bosses on the rear of the base. On closer examination, I noticed that the front boss for the rail "U" was more shallow than that my old seat and I figured that was where the problem was but could not think of any way to strengthen that point of attachment. A couple of months later, with the trails drying out in Tennessee, I did the same full stop fall over and, once again, the seat base popped off the rails. This time the truck was many miles away so two of us tried at length to pop the base back on the rails - it just can not be done with trail-side tools. Long walk back. By now I am convinced that there is either a design flaw on the base, or my particular seat had some manufacturing flaw keeping the nose of the rail from fully engaging the front boss on the base. I contacted the seller with my situation. Not much to my surprise, they responded that the problem was my seat post, my poor mechanic skills, or any of a multitude of other issues besides their seat. After I once again tried to explain that their seat separated into two pieces, they responded with this:
_
Dear buyer:
We just checked your transaction. You bought the item from us on 2010-11-07. It was already 5 month after you bought the saddle. It means you already used it for 5 month. We really can't replace the new saddle for you. We know when you bought the produces from USA retail store, It can return the item or exchange the item in 30 days. It passed 5 month already. It is really hard to replace a new one for you. We also contact with ebay security department. They said we don't need to replace it, We are very sorry about this. We can't help you._

So, as we say in the South, Selle Success Seats seem to come with an Arkansas Warranty: "If you buy it and it breaks in half, both halves are yours!" Not so much success after all. Perhaps I shouldn't expect a seat for a mountain bike to survive a no-speed fall and it is unreasonable for me to expect the reseller or manufacturer to have any warranty on their product. However, based on my experience, I would recommend that this company and this seat manufacturer be avoided. Take your business to someone who will stand behind their product.


----------



## designart (Apr 12, 2011)

Dear buyer:
You should post all our message on it. We do our best to find the way to make you satify our sevice. We didn't just run away and don't want to solve this issue for you. You should contact with us if the saddle had problem in Feb. Why you contact with us in April? You should contact with us early if the saddle has any problem. 


Dear csfcompany,

I purchased one of these seats about 4 months ago and mounted it on my bike. Since then, on 2 occasions, the seat has popped loose from the rails and, being unable to re-attach it on the trails, I have had to walk the bike back home. With the proper tools and considerable effort, I am able to reinsert the rails into the base. At this point, I can not continue to use the seat with this problem. Do you consider this normal? If not, is there any warranty on the seat?
Thanks, Tom

Dear Tom:

We are sorry to hear about this. Did you check your seatpost size can fit the rails size on 7mm or 8mm? If you didn't check this before you install, it may effect the saddle attach on your seatpost. Also, please check the rails and your seatpost head(bolts) have any damages or not? It may be effected by any reason. Maybe the seatpost rub against the saddle rails during your riding, and it made each other loose and can't be reinstall.Or bolt loose. We can't say what happened.

Please understand that the saddle is consumable purposes. Guarantee will not apply to the damages caused by faulty usages or consumable purposes. If it happened in 7 days after you received the item, we will accept to exchange one for you. But, it is already 4 month later. We are sorry about we can't help. We only can do offer you a discount if you want to buy a new saddle to replace it.sorry...><

If you have any question,please make free to contact with us. We will assist with you within 24 hours. thank you!


YMID

Dear csfcompany,

Thank you for responding. The problem does not exist between the seat and the seat post - that connection is fine. The problem is that the rails on this seat came out of the base on this seat. It is either a flaw in the design or a manufacturing defect on this particular seat. In either case, you should replace the seat. But I understand that you probably will not, so I will post my story on mountain bike blogs in hopes that I will help other riders avoid purchasing this defective product.

Tom

- tlisle2

Dear tlisle2,

Dear Tom:

We understand this problem. If the rails came out the base, it may effected by any reason. You or us can't tell how it was happened. We contacted with the manufacturer to report this issue. They said it may be External force influence to make the rails came out from the saddle. We can't replace the saddle for you. We only can sale you the saddle us the wholesale price+ shipping fee. We can do $XX for a new saddle. But do not tell other buyer about this price. It is our the manufacturer's price. Hope it will be ok with you.

thank you


- csfcompany

Dear tlisle2,

Dear buyer:
We just checked your transaction. You bought the item from us on 2010-11-07. It was already 5 month after you bought the saddle. It means you already used it for 5 month. We really can't replace the new saddle for you. We know when you bought the produces from USA retail store, It can return the item or exchange the item in 30 days. It passed 5 month already. It is really hard to replace a new one for you. We also contact with ebay security department. They said we don't need to replace it, We are very sorry about this. We can't help you.



- csfcompany


----------



## jkent59 (Dec 9, 2010)

Bought this saddle back in the winter, put about 100 road/easy trail miles on it this spring but didn't have it on a trail until this past weekend. About 5 miles into a single track ride I noticed a lot of flex, when I got off and checked one of the rail had come loose from the rear mounting point, it appears to have actually snapped in two right where it enters the base. Had to nurse it home, it'll be hung on the wall as a reminder that you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

tlisle said:


> Buyer Beware on Selle Success Seat
> 
> I purchased a "Selle Success V2 Mountain/Road Bike Saddle" from an ebay seller - YMID Design&Bike Shop (cfscompany) in November of 2010. I wanted a blue seat to match my color theme and this one looked good and was reasonably light. Shipping took a couple of weeks from Taiwan and I didn't get it installed until early January 2011. Lots of rain and cold kept me from riding much then, but on a ride in February I did a "full stop, can't get unclipped" fall over. When I picked up the bike, the seat base stayed on the ground with the seat rails still firmly attached to the post. I tried for several minutes to re-attach the rails to the base, but there was just no way with the tools I carry to accomplish the task. Not much of a stand-up rider, so walked back to the house. Back in my shop, with the seat nose clamped in a vice, I was able to torque the rails back into the bosses on the rear of the base. On closer examination, I noticed that the front boss for the rail "U" was more shallow than that my old seat and I figured that was where the problem was but could not think of any way to strengthen that point of attachment. A couple of months later, with the trails drying out in Tennessee, I did the same full stop fall over and, once again, the seat base popped off the rails. This time the truck was many miles away so two of us tried at length to pop the base back on the rails - it just can not be done with trail-side tools. Long walk back. By now I am convinced that there is either a design flaw on the base, or my particular seat had some manufacturing flaw keeping the nose of the rail from fully engaging the front boss on the base. I contacted the seller with my situation. Not much to my surprise, they responded that the problem was my seat post, my poor mechanic skills, or any of a multitude of other issues besides their seat. After I once again tried to explain that their seat separated into two pieces, they responded with this:
> _
> ...


OMG, can't believe I just read this story. You coulda summed it up in like 3 sentences. I bought one of these saddles and it wasn't from Taiwan. From a seller here in the U.S..It was a little heavier than claimed but is real comfortable. No complaints whatsoever and it looks real good too.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

loggerhead said:


> OMG, can't believe I just read this story. You coulda summed it up in like 3 sentences. I bought one of these saddles and it wasn't from Taiwan. From a seller here in the U.S..It was a little heavier than claimed but is real comfortable. No complaints whatsoever and it looks real good too.


Same thing could be said about Selle Italia and other outright lying saddle companies that are 50gr heavier than claimed weights. Those bastards!


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

Veda said:


> Same thing could be said about Selle Italia and other outright lying saddle companies that are 50gr heavier than claimed weights. Those bastards!


Oh yes, they're saddles are ALL at least 10 grams heavier. Just had a selle italia slr rail pop out of the back of the seat and I can't find any way to get it back in. 
My selle italia carbon railed saddle cracked in half without crashing. Not buying selle italia again.:nono:


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

It seems really weird to me that 3 members posted complaints about this saddle within a couple of weeks, and each has only 1 post on mtbr. Something is fishy about that. Are you guys all friends who have some kind of vendetta against this saddle? Or maybe the same person with 3 different mtbr accounts?


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

ljsmith said:


> It seems really weird to me that 3 members posted complaints about this saddle within a couple of weeks, and each has only 1 post on mtbr. Something is fishy about that. Are you guys all friends who have some kind of vendetta against this saddle? Or maybe the same person with 3 different mtbr accounts?


That's funny, you're right. Probably a competitor. I'm sure they made similar posts on other websites about this topic. :skep:


----------

